
Show HN: Sitebot.ai – Automatic website testing based on users' clicks - qkls
https://sitebot.ai/
======
qkls
Hi, I'm the maker of sitebot.ai.

I felt that website testing was necessary for my web dev work, but I wasn't
satisfied with tools that require you to create and maintain tests yourself. I
created sitebot.ai to automatize website testing. The service converts website
users' clicks to patterns and tests that the site keeps working.

